# silver and pew litter



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

on the weekend of the 13th july, 2 of our does gave birth to their litters.

both girls,

chance (pure silver)









flour (pure pew)









went in with our stud silver buck, raffa (pure silver)









and these are the bubs...









chance feeding some of the bubs...









newer pics






















































well guys thats them... hopefully will be taking them to a show soon x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they are UTTERLY gorgeous Leigh you must be sooOoo pleased - Flour is gorgeous too


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Oooh how lovely!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

There stunning makes me want even more meeces


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks guys, yeah i really am chuffed about this lot....theyre just starting to have a little wander round, its very cute  x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Are these all reserved now or ? ? ?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

no they havnt all been reserved as not sure what im keeping yet, a few people have asked about them tho, so ill keep u posted if ur interested.

am gonna try and get to the london champs with them and see how they get on, anyone reckon theyll do any good? x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I am very interested and shall be at Reading keep me posted please


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful babies, Leigh! Good luck with them!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Where did you get the adult mice from? Naomi?


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

the silvers were from naomi and were bought as youngsters.
flour the pew doe, was from naomi but dont know who she was originally from.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

When are these ready for homing ? Im quite smitten


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thought they looked similar to mine. (I supplied Naomi with her original mice.)


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

not yet jammy theyre only just over 2 weeks lol i promise ill keep u up to date, do u think wed do well at a show with these loganberry x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> not yet jammy theyre only just over 2 weeks lol i promise ill keep u up to date


Thankyou very much x Good age for london champs then te he he LOL


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

They're too young to be able to tell, but it depends on many different things - type, faults, colour, size, fitness.... the list is endless.

The best way to find out how good your mice are is to show them though. After the show or at lunchtime when the judges have gone away, you can show your mice on the tables to experienced breeders to get their thoughts on them. And you can also ask the owner of the mice that won the top three places in your classes to show you their mice, so you can see what a good one does look like.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> (I supplied Naomi with her original mice.)


erm, not ALL of them


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I supplied Naomi with silvers, chams and PEWs.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> I supplied Naomi with silvers, chams and PEWs.


sorry to bore but again, not all of them :lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

anyway.....

how sweet is this bub


----------

